# Fuel Blowbacks at Fillup



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Your sterotypes are interesting to say the least, because I do not see thugs driving around here in Mercedes SUVs and sheiks I'd related a Mercedes G(damn thing looks like it belongs in a desert) or a Range Rover too. I see a lot of women driving Mercedes SUVs, both the M and the GL but more so the M, really the same thing goes for the X3, X5 and the Q7. 

I must not watch enough TV because I honestly have not seen any Mercedes commercials, but good lord do I hear those BMW radio ads about service about 5 times a day during my commute. I know Mercedes has been trying to fight the stigma they got when with Chrysler and perhaps that is part of their marketing. I believe the latest E class marked the last car they had to redo in order to show none of their models no longer had any influences from Chrysler. The Blutec to me drives much like a V8 but it is no power house either, just the appropriate amount of power, meaning does not feel like it is lacking but does not feel like a little rocket like a 335d. I have heard the V6 TDI in Tourags is similar to that V8 feeling, kind of like all the power of the V8 but none of the gas guzzling of one. Shame they no longer appear to sell the V10 TDI, that was the one I wanted for a long time.

I just wish Mercedes and/or Audi would offer free maintenance, more so those BMW radio commercieals would shut up than anything else. I know the commercials word for word, so I probably hear them more than 5 times a day.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Snipe,

Sounds like you wish you had a Mercedes?:dunno:

Don't you recall when all the rappers and hip hoppers had a Mercedes Hood emblem hanging from their neck?:bling:

Why do you think MB got rid of those and changed to a badge?:dunno:

I still think BMW's are made for driver's. :roundel: The MB is just a bit too tushy for my likes. Just a matter of different tastes and feel of the road.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Sorry but I do not remember much at all about the movie.

I do wish I had a Mercedes, but I am sure if you went through the crap I have gone through with for my BMW experience you might want something different too.

Yeah that made for drivers line is the same thing the service manager at the BMW dealer tried to feed me, did you steal it from a BMW commercial on TV? He did not have much of a reply when I asked him how can I be out driving it when it lives at the dealer for so long. I do not drive my car in fear of something else going wrong plus to keep miles down to help the resale value for whenever I have the spare cash to get something else. Last time I got in it, it was a quart low on oil and zero leaks under it, gee I wonder where that quart of oil went? My 26 year old Mercedes, with the random leaks it has, can't even accomplish that type of mystery oil loss in between 8k mile oil changes yet the BMW did it 2k miles after it's oil change.

Certainly is a difference in tastes, I personally think my non sport optioned BMW is a little too rough riding for the crappy roads in this town. Suppose when my head hits the freagin roof on some of these crappy roads, it just makes me feel it rides a little rough. But I also don't want to be riding in a boat, my F250 gives that feeling pretty well.

With all that said, it sounds like you really want a Q7 and are just trying to find a reason to want the X5. I have not been in an X5 so can't judge but been in a Q7 gasser plenty of times and do really like them. I probably said it before but I dismissed it because the diesel one I looked at had an MSRP around $70k and was just more than I was willing to spend. The GL Blutec I looked at would have been $66k and I like those too. So I'd gone with the cheaper of the two but I really need a truck more than an SUV so can't really say I was ever super serious about getting one at the end of the day. I also don't think an M, X5, or a Tourag would fit the needs that I'd put an SUV through. I have had those mid sized type of SUVs in the past and the pulling needs I have made them feel damn near scary at times.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Snipe,

I'll try starting a new post on BMW vs Mercedes. See where that goes!:dunno:

Obviously we are BMW enthusiasts, or we wouldn't be here.

I hear you on the rough road in the 335d sport. Fortunately my roads are pretty dam good in that respect.

I'm starting a new thread, meet you over there.:thumbup:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

But my car does not have the sport option. We have roads here that look like made from thousands of asphalt patches, pretty crappy to say the least.

Seems the BMW enthusiasts have a love/hate relationship with the Audis though.


----------



## BayouBimmerGal (May 20, 2010)

> And there is usually a man to fill it up for them!
> 
> Just kidding, where's Bayou Girl!
> 
> I bet the odds are very stacked that the men will choose the diesel engine before the women will.


Hmmm. Even though I have a rugged manly man, resplendent in all his Yankee Italian-ness, I fill up my own 335d. (He knows better than to even think about asking to drive The Preciousssss.)
I know exactly how much fuel I need to put in, trickle in the last gallon, listening very carefully to the pitch of the gurgling, and use disposable gloves. It's almost a routine - I have only had to refuel twice so far. I also save the receipts in case I need to show proof of not fouling the fuel system with _verboten_ diesel brands.

I also chose a "d" for the performance plus peace of mind that the engine will give me many years of reliable service. The fuel economy is lagniappe.

Oh, after work today our unit clerk asked me (very nicely) if I would take her for a quick spin in my shiny new car - and I was happy to oblige.

With the DTC turned OFF. 

Woooooohooooo! :drive: Fun times in the corners.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

BayouBimmerGal said:


> Hmmm. Even though I have a rugged manly man, resplendent in all his Yankee Italian-ness, I fill up my own 335d. (He knows better than to even think about asking to drive The Preciousssss.)
> I know exactly how much fuel I need to put in, trickle in the last gallon, listening very carefully to the pitch of the gurgling, and use disposable gloves. It's almost a routine - I have only had to refuel twice so far. I also save the receipts in case I need to show proof of not fouling the fuel system with _verboten_ diesel brands.
> 
> I also chose a "d" for the performance plus peace of mind that the engine will give me many years of reliable service. The fuel economy is lagniappe.
> ...


Hmmm, a woman after my heart!

A even likes the smell of diesel!:rofl:

Bayou girl, load up your refuals on www.fully.com


----------



## spacegeek (Mar 16, 2008)

bimmerdiesel said:


> Also there is lady member here. I dont exactly remember her screen name but she has history of owning BMWs and currently drives 10 335d


Perhaps I'm one you are remembering? Have owned 328i, 330xi, z3 and 330ci (convertibles were my husband's). Love my 2010 335d. Just at 8K miles after 3 months, so I'm on target for my high-milage years. Fill ups are less often which was one of my primary concerns.

I have had drips of diesel on my metallic blue water paint and one complete blow out. The drips, no big deal--a paper towel keeps my car looking fabulous. That's pretty normal.

However, the blowout, in work/dress clothes, was miserable. I stunk and ended up changing shoes at work. Can't imagine how furious I'd have been had this been fall and I'd been in suede boots! LOL Something you guys may not worry about, but at $200+ for shoes, it can add up!


----------



## railroader (Apr 12, 2010)

BayouBimmerGal said:


> Hmmm. Even though I have a rugged manly man, resplendent in all his Yankee Italian-ness, I fill up my own 335d. (He knows better than to even think about asking to drive The Preciousssss.)
> I know exactly how much fuel I need to put in, trickle in the last gallon, listening very carefully to the *pitch of the gurgling,* and use disposable gloves. It's almost a routine - I have only had to refuel twice so far. I also save the receipts in case I need to show proof of not fouling the fuel system with _verboten_ diesel brands.
> 
> I also chose a "d" for the performance plus peace of mind that the engine will give me many years of reliable service. The fuel economy is *lagniappe.*
> ...


You've got it goin' on, BBG! Since I used to work along the railroad from West Bridge Junction to the Sabine-- (through New Iberia, Lafayette and Lake Charles) I know what lagniappe is/means and you're absolutely right about the 'pitch of the gurgling' being a sure way to prevent the fuel blowbacks..you just gotta slow the flow down a little as you listen.
Still, here in SoCal I've never had the auto shut off feature fail to work. Good idea about keeping the fuel receipts...I even have a dedicated check/credit card which I use exclusively for the 'd.' I just keep a couple hundred bucks or so in the Account; keeps a very good itemized record of the incurred expenses of the car.

By the way, our crews used to get our _boudin_ from a local guy who used to hang out at the depot in Lafayette-- he'd get both the blood and the white varieties of the sausage..


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

*Eavesdropping about fuel blowback at dealership*

Chief Mechanic - explained to another 335d owner that the blowback is due to fuel tanks being placed closer to the fuel filler opening - and has a shorter fuel run to the tank. Fuel is pumped at a higher pressure and/or in surges in USA, unlike slower/continuous flow in Germany. Those combine to inhibit the normal shut-off process. A German engineered detail that does not function well in USA.

We've covered all of the remedies/preventative measures...

He also mentioned that the filler adapter for the odd-sized diesel nozzle has very narrow tolerance. Any kinks, bends or other anomalies in the tube - and the correct flow is disrupted causing fuel spillage, etc.

You decide...


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Since all of my blowbacks happened when the pumps were pumping VERY SLOW and all of my none blowbacks happened when the pumps where pumping at normal speeds(so fast), I do not buy into that.


----------



## DnA Diesel (Jul 31, 2010)

Flyingman said:


> Hmmm, a woman after my heart!
> 
> A even likes the smell of diesel!:rofl:
> 
> Bayou girl, load up your refuals on www.fully.com


Wow, Dieselheads are rare enough, but... :thumbup:

For what it's worth, I find the auto-shutoff works better when the nozzle is fully seated well into the filler neck. With the mis-fuelling restrictor plate, I find there is almost a two-stage resistence putting the nozzle in the filler, and firmly seating it ensures good shut off.

(but I'm with BayouBimmerGirl, I slow and listen for the tone of the flow to change, as well)

Cheers
D

p.s. www.fuelly.com


----------



## compusatman (Apr 14, 2010)

Chief mechanic is an idiot...or a BS artist. A shorter run to the tank would benefit reduced blowback simply because of less turbulence enroute to the tank. A longer run to the tank (typical in most American trucks) exaserbates the turbulence and hence an increased incidence of blowback. The whole point is volume of flow, the pressure thereof and the result of said volume and pressure on the run to the tank. Try filling up a semi tank. There is no blowback because the tank does not have a run...it is open. Therefore the foaming action has sufficient space to disperse instead to build up in a tube running to the tank with nowhere to go but regurgitate from whence it came. Maybe in Germany the pressure and the flow volume is different than here.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

compusatman said:


> Chief mechanic is an idiot...or a BS artist. A shorter run to the tank would benefit reduced blowback simply because of less turbulence enroute to the tank. A longer run to the tank (typical in most American trucks) exaserbates the turbulence and hence an increased incidence of blowback. The whole point is volume of flow, the pressure thereof and the result of said volume and pressure on the run to the tank. Try filling up a semi tank. There is no blowback because the tank does not have a run...it is open. Therefore the foaming action has sufficient space to disperse instead to build up in a tube running to the tank with nowhere to go but regurgitate from whence it came. Maybe in Germany the pressure and the flow volume is different than here.


Yes, there it is in liters, here in gallons!:rofl:

I'm a smart ass.

You are completely correct. As the tank fills with liquid the air is displaced. The air has to make it's way back up the fill pipe to vent, then they add that obstruction in the neck so only the correct size nozzle can fit. Pressure builds up, along with foam, and you get a nice burp, just like a baby.: puke:

Just take it slow and easy and it will work almost everytime.


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

Flyingman said:


> Snipe,
> 
> Sounds like you wish you had a Mercedes?:dunno:
> 
> ...


Better not read the 7 series thread. Lots of folks pimping their 7ers.


----------



## Neutrinolad (Jun 23, 2009)

compusatman said:


> This Q is for X5 owners mainly but it is relevant for 335D owners as well. I have test driven a few and I'm still looking. My diesel experience is with Ford 250 Powerstrokes. And filling them up at the pump is a time consuming ordeal. Wouldn't have any other truck but when the tank is 3/4 full you have to slow down the volume...otherwise you get soaked. It's not a buying point but I'm just curious if you have to manipulate the fullup process in order to keep the paint clean? Not to mention the clothes. Must not be an issue or I guess we would have heard about it by now. In a truck you can't just wait for it to click off...otherwise you have a mess. Thanks.


I do pay attention when filling up. But it's not an issue for me.


----------



## Tuce (Nov 24, 2009)

I had my first blowback this morning. It was at my usual Exxon station, and it hadn't happen in previous fill-ups. It's an extremely slow pump, I had used the notch, and it just didn't auto-stop when it usually does.


----------



## DnA Diesel (Jul 31, 2010)

Slow pumps are worse for not shutting off. The auto-shutoff mechanism is vacuum 'powered' by a pressure differential between the flow through the nozzle and the ambient pressure, as sensed through a small hole on the underside of the very tip of the nozzle. When the liquid rises in the filler tube and covers the tip of the nozzle, the increased vacuum in the sense line (blocked by fuel now, not open to ambient pressure) is supposed to trigger the shutoff in the nozzle. If the flow is too slow, there will not be a decent pressure differential at the nozzle tip and the auto-shutoff won't work. Especially of the pump has slow flow, I'd be paying attention to that last bit of fill when, as noted by others earlier, you start to hear the gurgling rise up in the fill tube.

Regards


----------



## Neutrinolad (Jun 23, 2009)

DnA Diesel said:


> Slow pumps are worse for not shutting off. The auto-shutoff mechanism is vacuum 'powered' by a pressure differential between the flow through the nozzle and the ambient pressure, as sensed through a small hole on the underside of the very tip of the nozzle. When the liquid rises in the filler tube and covers the tip of the nozzle, the increased vacuum in the sense line (blocked by fuel now, not open to ambient pressure) is supposed to trigger the shutoff in the nozzle. If the flow is too slow, there will not be a decent pressure differential at the nozzle tip and the auto-shutoff won't work. Especially of the pump has slow flow, I'd be paying attention to that last bit of fill when, as noted by others earlier, you start to hear the gurgling rise up in the fill tube.
> 
> Regards


My first spill was a truck stop on the way back from the Performance Center with one of those truck sized nozzles. It was flowing very fast. But I think this is generally true. The 1-2 times I had spillage since was with annoyingly slow pumps.


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

ARGGGHHH! Never thought it would happen to me. Was filling up at the usual Shell station and it clicked off. I usually do one extra pull to top it, but it spewed out. I used the windshield washer brush to dab the plastic filler surround and the rear quarter underneath the filler door, making sure not to scratch the paint. Then I had to dab the wheels because I wasn't sure if the diesel would eat away the clear coat on the wheels (I have aftermarket). Then I rushed to the closest brushless/trackless car wash for a shower. In another post, someone said the detergents used in car washes will eat the clear coat? Not sure about that, but it can't be as bad as diesel.

Hopefully it doesn't do any permanent damage. I know I won't be topping off anymore. It was only the 5th tank of gas through the car, so the "babying" hasn't worn off yet.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

You should be fine, I do not think diesel is super damaging to paint and rare trips through a car wash are probably fine. Just look at how many people use those car washes weekly and have no paint damage.


----------

